# Dogs down



## PurePredator (Feb 26, 2010)

CO dogs from this past weekend.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job on them three, it's the Keens that make you stealthy !


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

nice looking dogs. I cant wait for the weather to cool off so I can get back at em


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice going man! Still wish we could have connected while I was out there. Some day!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That smile says it all....great job man !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Makes me want to go out myself. Good job!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Now thats a highly successfull weekend, good looking coyotes!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet... Good potos...


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Good job! Cool looking gun too!


----------

